# Beyerdynamic (DT770, 880, 990 Pro) oder AKG (K601, 701)



## skater777 (12. Dezember 2011)

Guten Tag ertsmal,
Ich habe ein wenig im Forum gestöbert, weil ich mir zu Weihnachten einen Kofphörer und eine neue Soundkarte anschaffen möchte.
Die Soundkarte wird warscheinlich eine Xonar DG(Kophörerverstäker), XONAR DX(Kein Kopfhörerverstärker) oder die XONAR STX(Kopfhörerverstärker). Momentan habe ich aber noch eine Extrem Music UAA.
Der KH soll eigentlich haupteils zum Zocken (COD Reihe, etc.) sein, aber ich geniese eigentlich auch gerne meine Musik, ich höre eigentlich alles, im moment viel Hip Hop und R'n'B, aber auch Rock, Alternative, House, also eigentlich alles.  Mein maximales Budget liegt echt aller höchstens beim DT880 (240€). Ich will eigentlich noch Probe hören, bezweifle aber das ich das zeitlich schaffe. Vielleicht wollte ich sie mir erstmal bei thomann bestellen, aber ich weiß nicht ob meine SOKA, das schafft, die´KH's anständig zu betreiben (Lösung? ). Vllt. könnte ich auch zu Weihnachten bei thomann bestellen und wenn mir der nicht gefällt, den dann wieder zurück zu schicken? 
Also ich würde gerne von euch wissen, welchen Kophörer ihr wählen würdet und welche Erfahrungen ihr mit diesen vllt. habt, außerdem würde ich gerne wissen ob es doch schon eine XONAR STX sein sollte oder doch ob eine der gänstigeren Version auch reicht? 


mfg skater777


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

> aber ich weiß nicht ob meine SOKA, das schafft, die´KH's anständig zu betreiben (Lösung? ).


Erst die STX, dann 2-3 Kopfhörer bei Thomann ordern.




> Also ich würde gerne von euch wissen, welchen Kophörer ihr wählen würdet


Welche wir nehmen würden ist hier eigentlich völlig irrelevant, weil wir deinen Geschmack nicht beurteilen können.


----------



## iceman650 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du Hörerfahrungen hast, kannst du dazu ja auch etwas schreiben. 
Außerdem haben wir seit neuestem hier so einen super Sticky, ist immer Super wenn man zuerst liest und dann bei auftretenden Fragen darauf Bezug nimmt.


----------



## skater777 (13. Dezember 2011)

Also ich wollte mir jetzt die 770, 990 (Beide PRO 250 OHM) und AKG K701 zum probehören bestellen und davor entweder die DX oder die DG kaufen. Nun welche davon sollte ich kaufen, die DG wegen dem KHV(Wie viel OHM unterstüzt der?) oder doch die DX? Mir ist noch schleierhaft, was die DX besser als die DG kann(Außer PCI-E). Ich habe sehr viel im Internet gelesen in alle möglichen Foren Englisch und Deutsch, und die meinten dann oft das die DX bzw. DG reichen würde.  Ich weiß in diesem Forum wird oft die STX beführwortet, aber es ist mir einfach zu teuer. (Also ich möchte diese Karte einfach nicht kaufen aus verschieden Gründen, also sagen wir sie wäre über meine Budget herausgeschoßen) 
Also heißt es wiedermal DX vs DG. 


mfg skater777


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

Also der K701 schreit förmlich nach einer potenten Quelle, weil er an den von dir genannten Karten mit angezogener Handbremse gefahren wird. 
Dafür würde ich auschliesslich die STX oder eben einen externen KHV nutzen.




> nicht kaufen aus verschieden Gründen,


Die da wären?


----------



## skater777 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde sie zu teuer und ich habe sehr oft gelesen, das der Aufpreis es nicht wert sei. Hast du schonmal den Vergleich zwischen STX und DX/DG bei einem K701 oder ähnlichem gehört?


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst den Vergleich doch selbst ziehen, indem du beide Karten bestellst und testest.


----------



## skater777 (14. Dezember 2011)

Wie teuer ist denn ein ext. KHV? Wenn mir das nicht reicht dann könnte ich mir ja einen ext. KHV kaufen. Aber sollte ich mir lieber die DG oder die DX kaufen?


----------



## Diavel (14. Dezember 2011)

Externe Kopfhörerverstärker gibt es in allen Preisklassen. Von 10 - 10.000€ ist alles möglich. Ich habe mir jetzt gerade einen mit internem DAC bestellt. Quasi eine externe Soundkarte also. Einen Yulong U100. Der hat mich zum Beispiel 165€ gekostet. Morgen kann ich den mal testen, bei interesse geb ich dann gerne rückmeldung.


----------



## hydro (14. Dezember 2011)

Ein externer ist meistens gleich teuer wie eine soundkarte. Ohne den dac mit meistens teurer als eine essence. Welche karte kommt auf den kh an. Eine dg lohnt bei einem k601/701 mehr. Eine dx bei einem beyer mit 250ohm oder weniger


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2011)

Also laut "Terr0rsandmann" im Luxx, gewinnt ein K701 an einer Essence gegenüber einer DG sehr stark. Da ich leider keinen PCI Slot auf meinem Board habe, kann ich den Vergleich nicht ziehen.


----------



## HAWX (14. Dezember 2011)

skater777 schrieb:


> Ich finde sie zu teuer und ich habe sehr oft gelesen, das der Aufpreis es nicht wert sei. Hast du schonmal den Vergleich zwischen STX und DX/DG bei einem K701 oder ähnlichem gehört?


 


Madz schrieb:


> Du kannst den Vergleich doch selbst ziehen, indem du beide Karten bestellst und testest.



Okay so kann man Sachen die man nicht weiß auch verbergen 



hydro schrieb:


> Ein externer ist meistens gleich teuer wie eine soundkarte. Ohne den dac mit meistens teurer als eine essence. Welche karte kommt auf den kh an. Eine dg lohnt bei einem k601/701 mehr. Eine dx bei einem beyer mit 250ohm oder weniger


 
Wobei man einem K701 wirklich eine vernünftige Quelle geben muss, ich überleg auch schon wie meiner betrieben werden soll. Wahrscheinlich greif ich gleich zu KHV+DAC extern


----------



## hydro (14. Dezember 2011)

Sicherlich. Hochwertige elektronik lohnt sich immer, aber ich schaetze das eine starke quelle beim akg mehr bringt als eine bessere wandlung. Zumindest im aehnlichen preissegment.


----------



## skater777 (14. Dezember 2011)

Okay, ich habe jetzt nochmal übedacht geguckt wie viel Geld ich habe.  Und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das ich mir jetzt die STX kaufe und mir dann den DT770, DT990 und den AKG K701 bestelle (Auch noch den DT880? Oder einen anderen?) und höre mir an, welcher mir am besten gefällt. Ich habe noch eine Frage ich habe als Mainboard ein Gigabyte 870A-UD3. Ich habe den obersten PCI-E x16 Slot für meine GPU benutzt und der Rest ist unbesetzt. Ich habe ja jetzt nur noch einen PCI-E x4, gibt es dann Nachteile für die Soundkarte oder soll ich die ST kaufen, weil ich halt noch viel PCI Steckplätze frei habe? 


mfg skater777


----------



## HAWX (14. Dezember 2011)

Bestell am besten DT-990, DT-880 und K701. Der 770er und der 990er ähneln sich recht stark 

Die SoKa kannst du auch problemlos im 4x Slot betreiben.


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2011)

Also ich würdeDen Dt 770 (basslastig), Dt 880 (analytisch, aber doch sehr leichte Bassanhebung) und den AKG K701 (sehr neutral) bestellen, so hast du ein recht breites Spektrum abgedeckt.


----------



## HAWX (14. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würdeDen Dt 770 (basslastig), Dt 880 (analytisch, aber doch sehr leichte Bassanhebung) und den AKG K701 (sehr neutral) bestellen, so hast du ein recht breites Spektrum abgedeckt.



Warum den DT-770? Imo ist der DT-990 sehr ähnlich bietet aber dank offener Bauweise die breitere Bühne und ist untenrum nicht gaaaaanz so basslastig.


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ich wollte halt beide Extreme abbilden.


----------



## HAWX (14. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich wollte halt beide Extreme abbilden.



Im direkten Vergleich können sich aber viele eher mit dem 990er anfreunden. Mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## skater777 (14. Dezember 2011)

Okay, danke.  Das dann bei thomann oder bei amazon?


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2011)

Bei Thomann, weil du dort ein Jahr extra Garantie bekommst.


----------



## skater777 (15. Dezember 2011)

Gut, dann bestelle ich mir den 880, 990, K701 und die STX. Nach Weihnachten gebe ich dann mal mein Review ab.


----------



## Madz (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Editionsmodelle musst du glaube ich extra am Telefon ordern oder vielleicht sogar auf Amazon umsteigen.


----------



## skater777 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte mir aber garnicht die Editions Modelle kaufen.


----------



## Madz (15. Dezember 2011)

Würde ich aber machen, weil sie bequemer sind und nicht dieses elendige, nervende Wendelkabel haben.


----------



## skater777 (15. Dezember 2011)

Dafür sind sie viel teurer und das Kabel Stört mich nicht. 

Edit: Alles ist bestellt.


----------



## skater777 (24. Dezember 2011)

Welche Einstellungen sollte ich in MW3 und im Xonar Audio Center vornehmen um die Ortung zu optimieren.
Wie viele Channels(Habe im Moment 2), welche Samplingfreq.(Habe im  Moment 44.1) und Dolby Headphone oder nicht(DH-1, DH-2, DH-3?)? Oder  noch andere Sachen aktivieren, sonst habe ich alles aus.
(Sorry für Doppelpost, aber sonst wird es ja nicht mehr als neu angeziegt)


----------



## Diavel (24. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

welches Dolby Headphone du nimmst ist pure Geschmackssache.

Samplingfrequenz musst du aber auf 44,1khz lassen. Mehr kann Dolby Headphone nicht. Wie viele Kanäle du in MW 3 einstellst musst du mal testen. Wenn 5.1 gehen, nimms.


----------



## skater777 (24. Dezember 2011)

Zu Dolby Headphone: Ich muss sagen, ich kann besser orten ohne Dolby Headphone und wenn es DH sein soll, dann DH-1. (Ich habe an dem: http://www.holophonic.ch/archivio/testaudio/Cereni - Holophonic.mp3 getestet)


----------



## skater777 (29. Dezember 2011)

*Mein kleines Review*

*Mein kleines Review*


*(Ich bin kein Fachmann! )*


*Aussehen, Tragekomfort und Kabel: *Der DT880 hat mich nicht wirklich angesprochen. Ich finde durch das Gitter auf der Ohrmuschel sieht nicht gut aus. Was mich extrem beim Tragen des Kopfhörers gestört hat, ist die Tiefe der Ohrmuschel, das Polster innerhalb der Ohrmuschel setzt auf mein Ohr auf und somit ist er auf die Länge nicht angenehm zu Tragen. Außerdem spürt man das Gewicht des KH’s deutlich. Das Kabel stört mich auch, da es meiner Meinung nach zu kurz ist und es mir immer einen Wiederstand bietet, welcher das angenehme Tragen des KH’s deutlich einschränkt.

  Der DT990 hat mich da ein wenig mehr angesprochen. Ich finde durch das schwarze Metallgitter und den weißen Schriftzug auf der Ohrmuschel, sieht er edel und robust aus. Dennoch stört mich auch wie beim D880 das Gewicht, das sich deutlich bemerkbar macht. Ich habe das Gefühl, das sich die Polsterung des DT990 ein wenig angenehmer anfühlt, als die vom DT990. Das Kabel ist dasselbe wie beim DT880 und weißt somit dieselben Mängel auf.

  Der K701 hat mich in den Bereichen am meisten angesprochen. Ich finde er sieht am besten aus, durch das rote Lederband, die Chromzüge auf der Ohrmuschel und die weiße Farbe, zwar ist das glauche ich zum Teil Plastik, dennoch wirkt es edel. Außerdem punktet er auch durch den kleinen KH Ständer. Ich finde der KH kann von jedem getragen werden, da er sehr große Ohrmuscheln hat und allgemein ein seh flexiebler KH ist. Das Kabel stört mich nicht, das es ein normales Kabel ist, welches eine gute Länge für den Heimgebrauch hat und kein geringeltes Kabel ist wie bei den anderen Modellen.

*Klang:*
  Der DT880 ist ein Kopfhörer mit dem man eigentlich jede Musikrichtung  hören kann, dennoch bietet er mir nicht diesen mitreißenden Effekt wie z.B. beim K701. Wenn ich es hart ausdrücken würde, dann würde ich ihn als langweilig bezeichen, mir fehlen dort einfach die Bässe und der Effekt der einen dazu bringt mitzuwippen. Er ist sehr neutral und zurückhaltend durch seinen geringen Bass.

  Der DT990 bietet hingegen reichlich Bass. Der aber nervig wird, desto länger man den KH auf dem Kopf hat. Er ist ein sehr spaßiger Hörer der auch einen Mitwippeffekt bietet, wenn man mit ihm mal für eine kurze Zeit Musik hören möchte, wird auf lange Zeit aber alles anderen als spaßig. 

  Der K701 ist einfach immer richtig. Er ist sehr präzise (detailreich, genau) und wird nie aufdringlich. Man ist mit ihm immer sehr gut beraten und er ist finde ich auch garnicht so Bassarm wie er in vielen Foren beschrieben wird.Beim Hören egal welcher Musik muss ich mit diesem Modell immer mit dem Kopf mitnicken. Wenn ich mit ihm Musik höre fühle ich mich auch sehr frei und kein bischen eingeschränkt durch diese zwei Ohrmuscheln, was bei den anderen zweien auch nicht wirklich der Fall ist, dennoch fühlt es sich mit dem K701 noch ein wenig besser an.

*Ortung:* 
  Der DT880 hat in disem Bereich am schlechtesten abgeschnitten, er wirkte auf mich zurückhaltend(zu neutral) und gabe mir einfach nicht die Möglichkeit so genau zu orten wie mit den anderen beiden.

  Der DT990 hat da doch einen besseren Job gemacht, indem er mit seinem starken Bass, das Orten deutlich erleichtert hat.

  Den K701 fand ich am besten, da ich mit ihm sehr genau sagen konnte von wo die Geräuche kamen.

*Fazit: *
  Ich habe mich ganz klar für den K701 entschieden, da er mich in allen Bereichen am meisten 
  überzeugt hat. Die anderen beiden KH’s sind auf keinen Fall schlechte Kopfhörer dennoch, gab es bei diesen immer Nachteile die mich davon abgehalten haben mich für diese zu entscheiden. Am meisten hat mich die Detailreichheit übezeugt, mit der er sich deutlich von seinen beiden Konkurenten abhebt. Außerdem wollte ich nochmal sagen das ich, das Gerücht der K701 hätte sehr wenig Bass nicht bestätigen kann. Ich finde der DT880 bietet durch seine Neutralität noch weniger Bass. 

  Der DT880 hat mich am wenigsten überzeugt, da er mir einfach zu neutral ist und mir somit keine große Freude bereitet hat.
  Der DT990 hat mir da doch deutlich mehr spaß gemacht, durch seinen Bass und seinen mitreißenden Effekt, wurde mir auf die Dauer aber viel zu anstrengend.
  Der K701 ist für mich der klare Gewinner, weil er immer Spaß macht, nie aufdringlich wird und sehr präzise ist.


----------



## Madz (29. Dezember 2011)

Mich wundert, daß der DT 880 weniger Bass als der K701 haben soll, bzw. du es so empfindest, Eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt. An welcher Quelle hattest du die Kopfhörer angeschlossen?


----------



## skater777 (29. Dezember 2011)

An der STX und auch an einem Cambridge Azur 840A. Ich sage ja ich kann das Gerücht nicht bestätigen, hast du schon mal beide im Vergleich gehört?


----------



## Madz (29. Dezember 2011)

Wieviel Ohm hat der DT 880? Hattest du den VErstärker der Essence aktiviert?


----------



## HAWX (29. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert, daß der DT 880 weniger Bass als der K701 haben soll, bzw. du es so empfindest, Eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt. An welcher Quelle hattest du die Kopfhörer angeschlossen?



Das kann zumindest beim AKG an der Serienstreung liegen, mein K701 hat auch mehr Bass als der den ich aus dem Laden kenne. Schon fast vergleichbar mit dem DT-880 ist aber halt noch eine Nuance dazwischen.

Ich wunder mich nur, dass er den 880 als so neutral empfindet, das sehe ich nämlich ganz anders.


----------



## skater777 (29. Dezember 2011)

@Madz 250 Ohm und ja habe ich.


----------



## hydro (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann im übrigen den oft beschriebenen Badenwannencharakter des 880 auch nicht bestätigen, jedoch hat meiner definitiv nicht zu wenig Bass. Er ist ihm allerdings schwierig zu entlocken. Dein K701 wird aufgrund der Serienstreuung wohl ein für dich sehr ansprechender KH sein, denn im Frequenzvergleich haben manche nochmal deutlich weniger Bass als der 880. 
Die Verstärkung macht beim DT880 wenig am Klang aus.

Danke für den Höreindruck und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Referenzhörer!


----------

